# Do you get baby fever around Ovulation?



## wellsk

I'm trying to find a way to control myself around the time of ovulation. As around that time I literally go baby mad and tell my husband that I don't want to use protection, which he happily obliges (he desperately wants children too!). Each month I keep saying that we're not gonna try as it would be best to wait, then I throw it all out of the window (this has what my life has been like for the past 6 months). I simply cannot help myself. I don't have a very high sex drive and around Ovulation is really the only time I want to do anything.

I really need to stop doing this and I was wondering if anyone felt the same and what they did?


----------



## OmiOmen

I don't. Oddly I get baby fever around my period, which probably does not make much sense. We are not using contraception around my period but I just feel moody around ovulation. I think my body has things messed up. :haha:


----------



## wellsk

OmiOmen said:


> I don't. Oddly I get baby fever around my period, which probably does not make much sense. We are not using contraception around my period but I just feel moody around ovulation. I think my body has things messed up. :haha:

aha, you never know.You might be the normal one and I'm the abnormal one! :winkwink:
I think around my period,when I realise that it is going to come along. I get ridiculously upset and disappointed, and want to give up! So I think my sex drive is understandably rubbish then! lol


----------



## OmiOmen

I think your body has it the right way around. You are supposed to get baby fever at ovulation I think. I used to but since I had my son it has switched around. :wacko:


----------



## I Love Lucy

I tend to get baby fever around my period too, OmiOmen. For me, I think it's because it's a reminder that I'm not pg.


----------



## alchemy

OmiOmen said:


> I don't. Oddly I get baby fever around my period, which probably does not make much sense. We are not using contraception around my period but I just feel moody around ovulation. I think my body has things messed up. :haha:

This is when I get mine too, and the Sunday I open a new pack of pills and wish I didn't have to take them :nope:


----------



## Summer_millie

I thought it was just me!!! I always get extra broody at ovulation!!


----------



## Orchid221

I totally get this around ovulation. Well I become more lovey to everyone and I have dreams of having babies. But in June(now) when I ovulate(just a few days ago) I go into this crazy baby mood, where I have to have a baby and think about it constantly. It's also the month we got married too so maybe that has something to do with it. But I attribute it to the summer soltice...hehe.

I'm dealing with the baby mood now and want to get pregnant like next month but have so many issues standing in the way of that. I'm getting older and feel like it's now or never. But by next month it may pass and I won't want a baby. But what do you do when you're over 40 and have decided not to have children but still get those baby feelings??? Don't know what to do...


----------



## wellsk

Orchid221 said:


> I totally get this around ovulation. Well I become more lovey to everyone and I have dreams of having babies. But in June(now) when I ovulate(just a few days ago) I go into this crazy baby mood, where I have to have a baby and think about it constantly. It's also the month we got married too so maybe that has something to do with it. But I attribute it to the summer soltice...hehe.
> 
> I'm dealing with the baby mood now and want to get pregnant like next month but have so many issues standing in the way of that. I'm getting older and feel like it's now or never. But by next month it may pass and I won't want a baby. But what do you do when you're over 40 and have decided not to have children but still get those baby feelings??? Don't know what to do...

Sorry, I'm a little confused by your post. Are you WTT or have you chosen not to have children?
If you are WTT to try, then maybe it won't be too long before you can start? Maybe it would be worth going to the doctors soon after in order to know your fertility health, etc.
If it's the latter, I don't mean to be cheeky or rude. But if you feel that you want to have a baby, then what is stopping you?


----------



## odd_socks

*Same here, from Ovulation onward's I'm terrible  My poor OH *


----------



## Orchid221

wellsk said:


> Orchid221 said:
> 
> 
> I totally get this around ovulation. Well I become more lovey to everyone and I have dreams of having babies. But in June(now) when I ovulate(just a few days ago) I go into this crazy baby mood, where I have to have a baby and think about it constantly. It's also the month we got married too so maybe that has something to do with it. But I attribute it to the summer soltice...hehe.
> 
> I'm dealing with the baby mood now and want to get pregnant like next month but have so many issues standing in the way of that. I'm getting older and feel like it's now or never. But by next month it may pass and I won't want a baby. But what do you do when you're over 40 and have decided not to have children but still get those baby feelings??? Don't know what to do...
> 
> Sorry, I'm a little confused by your post. Are you WTT or have you chosen not to have children?
> If you are WTT to try, then maybe it won't be too long before you can start? Maybe it would be worth going to the doctors soon after in order to know your fertility health, etc.
> If it's the latter, I don't mean to be cheeky or rude. But if you feel that you want to have a baby, then what is stopping you?Click to expand...

Well, I have been considering it seriously right now. I've been on the internet researching everything. I would get pregnant next month if I could. I have emetophobia so I'm afraid of morning sickness so weighing the pros and cons & options of that. I'm also on anxiety medications and would have to talk to my doctor about which ones(if not all) to go off of. I also have vaginisimus that will have to be dealt with first. So I got up this morning ready to tackle each of these issues one by one until we could concieve. So yes I am waiting to try. But I can totally relate to baby fever around ovulation cause that's what I'm going through right now. And it's tough to wait when you feel that. Would love to take that pregnancy test and see it come back positive. What an intimate moment that would be with not only you and your unborn child but the father of your baby too. I would love to experience that and hope I can soon.


----------



## toffee87

Yep, I do!


----------

